# MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 21, 2013)

MSI's new GeForce GTX 770 Gaming is optimized for the demands of gamers. It comes overclocked out of the box, but what's more important is that it runs extremely quiet in both idle and load. With no premium over the reference design, it is also one of the most affordable GTX 770s out there.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 21, 2013)

Ill keep a better look on MSI products next time i upgrade.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 21, 2013)

I know one particular fella that will love this card


----------



## radrok (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow MSI is becoming more and more impressive, they've delivered a streak of awesome products.

9.8 such a high and deserved score and I feel this would have been a 10 with a memory overclock out of the box.

Thank you for the review fellow magician!


----------



## rzepa10 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice review, but I have some remarks.
On *Temperatures Page* you measure 34°C an 79°C but later on the "GPU Temperature Comparison" table u paste Lightning score.

Because I'm about to buy msi gaming or gigabyte card, I try to understand the results well.
What wonders me the most is the * Maximum Overclock Comparison*
http://i41.tinypic.com/2vjec1d.jpg
Which are great compared to other 770 models but I doubt, in which resolution the measurements were made?

You poste there a table where "MSI gaming" get 91.6fps -> 101.7fps on OC in *1920x1200*
http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_770_TF_Gaming/images/perf_oc.gif
but when i Back to *Battlefield 3 results Page* it turns out that the 91.6fps was measure on lower resolution *1920x1080*
http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_770_TF_Gaming/images/bf3_1920_1080.gif
so I suspect this Is why there are so *BIG* differences on the "Maximum Overclock Comparison table" in favor of both MSI cards. 
Palit, Asus, Gigabyte were tested on different (*higher*) resolution and on different "test setup" (haswell 4770k vs ivy bridge 3770k). I'm right?

Can you rerun overclocked gigabyte, palit, asus, reference 770 in the same resolution 1920x1080 and on the same haswell test setup? and update "Maximum Overclock Comparison" table? 
I think results will be much honest and closer to each other and I suspect that "msi gaming" can even lose with some other brands.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 21, 2013)

Two questions Wiz.

If running 1440p + additional side monitors.
Would you recommend going for a 680 4GB card, or will a 2GB 770 handle it with no issues? (The more I research, the more it looks like the headroom for 1440p requires over 2GB, or is that just synthetic measurements?)

2. With several 770 products in stock, are you going to release an SLI review of the 770 series?  Since it should be relatively directly comparable to the 680 SLI figures, it would be interesting to see!!


----------



## Ikaruga (Jun 21, 2013)

radrok said:


> Wow MSI is becoming more and more impressive, they've delivered a streak of awesome products.



The truth is that they only had a few bad years (Mobos on fire and stuff) and everybody jumped on the hate bandwagon and stayed there for quite a long time for no reason. Perhaps they are not in the top tier when it comes to pursuing perfection, but they do offer *very good* price/performance ratio products for many years now, products which are top performers in any given hardware generation. The new Gaming series product family is a fine example of this trend.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2013)

This OC's almost identically to the Lightning?! And its a Gaming version.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 21, 2013)

rzepa10 said:


> Nice review, but I have some remarks.
> On *Temperatures Page* you measure 34°C an 79°C but later on the "GPU Temperature Comparison" table u paste Lightning score.
> 
> Because I'm about to buy msi gaming or gigabyte card, I try to understand the results well.
> ...



fixed the temperature table. copy and pasted and forgot to change the numbers.

about the oc results. both are at 1920x1080. but cards from older reviews were benched at x1200 (we switched from x1200 to x1080 in the latest test bench update). i removed the oc comparison numbers


----------



## rzepa10 (Jun 21, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> fixed the temperature table. copy and pasted and forgot to change the numbers.
> 
> about the oc results. both are at 1920x1080. but cards from older reviews were benched at x1200 (we switched from x1200 to x1080 in the latest test bench update). i removed the oc comparison numbers



Thanks W1zzard for fast response.
The same way Lightning overclocking page should be corrected.

One more thing to correct is on the Overclocking page it should be "Battlefield 3 1920x*1080 *4xAA"

Any chance to test OC gigabyte again on the same resolution and "Test setup" like msi. ?
The only way I can compare fair "gigabyte" and "msi gaming" is their improvement from "reference 770" in Battlefield 3 with OC.

So:
"reference 770" 87.1fps -> 101.7fps on "msi OC" so it's *+ 17%*
"reference 80.1fps" -> 96fps on "gigabyte OC" so it's *+ 20%*
In such meaning gigabyte wins.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 21, 2013)

rzepa10 said:


> "reference 770" 87.1fps -> 101.7fps on "msi OC" so it's   17%
> "reference 80.1fps" -> 96fps on "gigabyte OC" so it's   20%
> In such meaning gigabyte wins.



that logic sounds acceptable, but my gigabyte card oc'd a little bit higehr than the card from msi. your card will overclock differently, dont worry about the 3% difference


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2013)

rzepa10 said:


> Nice review, but I have some remarks.
> On *Temperatures Page* you measure 34°C an 79°C but later on the "GPU Temperature Comparison" table u paste Lightning score.
> 
> Because I'm about to buy msi gaming or gigabyte card, I try to understand the results well.
> ...



Im more inclined to go with the MSI cards (and I have) because theres an MSI rep that lurks on TPU. Its always nice to have a silent ninja there to assist when you most need him.

Even if MSI RMA reps stonewall you, at least here you can message the rep and he will do what he can, Even if the end result isnt what you wanted at least the was someone on your side trying to push the ball forward for you no matter how little progress is made.

(neliz - better not let me down, or I will find you and eat your cat)


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 21, 2013)

W1zz you have a mistake on the last page in the PROs of the card. It says: Fast 7Gbps GDDR5 Memory. When it should say Fast 7*Ghz* GDDR5 Memory
Other wise great review


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 21, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> W1zz you have a mistake on the last page in the PROs of the card. It says: Fast 7Gbps GDDR5 Memory. When it should say Fast 7*Ghz* GDDR5 Memory
> Other wise great review



Gbps is correct. The actual clock frequency (GHz) is 1750 MHz. Transferring 4 bits of data every clock cycle (quad pumped). 1750 MHz * 4 Bits = 7000 Gbps. Marketing people use the terms interchangeably and want you to think their product runs a gazillion MHz because that makes it more awesome


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 21, 2013)

"highest details with PhysX turned off. " is a little vague for me, could you please tell me with what settings you tested in Metro: LL ? with this settings 





> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Normal; SSAA: ON;


 i only get 36 fps with the system i have in my profile. I`m pondering if i should sell my two GTX660 and buy a single GTX770. Thanks.


----------



## haswrong (Jun 22, 2013)

*why did you switch?*



W1zzard said:


> ..older reviews were benched at x1200 (we switched from x1200 to x1080 in the latest test bench update)..



exactly why did you switch from 1200p?  i have a 1200p monitor. i adored tpu gk reviews just because i instantly saw the performance at my typical resolution! 1200p is so much superior over the impractical 1080p . you have officially become a website for children upon switching to 1080p  and become a subservient entity for the evil marketing people . shame. true shame! :shadedshu


----------



## Maban (Jun 22, 2013)

haswrong said:


> exactly why did you switch from 1200p?  i have a 1200p monitor. i adored tpu gk reviews just because i instantly saw the performance at my typical resolution! 1200p is so much superior over the impractical 1080p . you have officially become a website for children upon switching to 1080p  and become a subservient entity for the evil marketing people . shame. true shame! :shadedshu



It's what the people want. Whether you like it or not 1920x1080 is far more popular than 1920x1200. According to the most recent Steam hardware survey 1920x1080 commands a hefty lead over the ninth place 1920x1200. 1920x1200 may be superior, sure, but 1920x1080 is the new standard. /sheep

30.83%    1920 x 1080
21.60%    1366 x 768 
8.37%     1280 x 1024
8.05%     1680 x 1050
7.57%     1600 x 900 
6.43%     1440 x 900 
3.55%     1024 x 768 
3.08%     1280 x 800 
2.79%     1920 x 1200
2.64%     1360 x 768


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2013)

Also, if people are going to use a 3 screen setup, they're more likely to be using three 1080p monitors and there's still 1600p in there. So you have all the sub 1080p resolutions, 1080p, 1600p and 5760x1080p. That is a lot of different resolutions, more than I've seen anywhere else.


----------



## Kaynar (Jun 22, 2013)

Wizzard I am pretty sure in the last page (in your bullet points) you mean 14% faster than GTX770 (and not GTX670) cause that is the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Maban (Jun 22, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Wizzard I am pretty sure in the last page (in your bullet points) you mean 14% faster than GTX770 (and not GTX670) cause that is the only thing that makes sense.



It's meant to be 670. It should be 16% though if going by "all resolutions".


----------



## haswrong (Jun 22, 2013)

*why flip flop? why not defend what was once set right?*



Maban said:


> It's what the people want. Whether you like it or not 1920x1080 is far more popular than 1920x1200. According to the most recent Steam hardware survey 1920x1080 commands a hefty lead over the ninth place 1920x1200. 1920x1200 may be superior, sure, but 1920x1080 is the new standard. /sheep
> 
> 30.83%    1920 x 1080
> 21.60%    1366 x 768
> ...



everyone in my neighbourhood hates 1080p and doesnt understand why people use 16:9 aspect ratio.. this is the result of marketing. if the hardware producers pushed the 16:10, people would buy that. what i wanted to say that tpu had the power to fight the marketing evil, but instead they succumbed to it with disgusting ease. i cant really respect an entity who flips to go with the herd just to feel more comfortable. i now understand why the united states of america start wars all around the world. because the sheeple are so easily persuaded, that the more wars the us perform, the more comfortable its citizens are going to feel. vote for the wrong, just dont stick your head from the crowd! what a great mentality of "sentient beings" after thousands of years of evolution.. good for burrying freedom and venerating slavery..


----------



## Maban (Jun 22, 2013)

haswrong said:


> everyone in my neighbourhood hates 1080p and doesnt understand why people use 16:9 aspect ratio.. this is the result of marketing. if the hardware producers pushed the 16:10, people would buy that. what i wanted to say that tpu had the power to fight the marketing evil, but instead they succumbed to it with disgusting ease. i cant really respect an entity who flips to go with the herd just to feel more comfortable. i now understand why the united states of america start wars all around the world. because the sheeple are so easily persuaded, that the more wars the us perform, the more comfortable its citizens are going to feel. vote for the wrong, just dont stick your head from the crowd! what a great mentality of "sentient beings" after thousands of years of evolution.. good for burrying freedom and venerating slavery..



lolwut?


----------



## haswrong (Jun 22, 2013)

Maban said:


> lolwut?



in short? tpu made a step back.


----------



## smoke22 (Jun 22, 2013)

Which one card do you think have better cooled VRMs?
MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming or Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce?
Both costs the same for me.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jun 23, 2013)

haswrong said:


> everyone in my neighbourhood hates 1080p and doesnt understand why people use 16:9 aspect ratio.. this is the result of marketing. if the hardware producers pushed the 16:10, people would buy that. what i wanted to say that tpu had the power to fight the marketing evil, but instead they succumbed to it with disgusting ease. i cant really respect an entity who flips to go with the herd just to feel more comfortable. i now understand why the united states of america start wars all around the world. because the sheeple are so easily persuaded, that the more wars the us perform, the more comfortable its citizens are going to feel. vote for the wrong, just dont stick your head from the crowd! what a great mentality of "sentient beings" after thousands of years of evolution.. good for burrying freedom and venerating slavery..



IF U ARE RUNNING  a website like TPU which viewers u will give more priority?
Visitor looking for 1080p - 30% user
or Visitor looking for 1200p - 2% user

If u are saying 2%, then make your own product review website.


----------



## haswrong (Jun 23, 2013)

Tonduluboy said:


> IF U ARE RUNNING  a website like TPU which viewers u will give more priority?
> Visitor looking for 1080p - 30% user
> or Visitor looking for 1200p - 2% user
> 
> If u are saying 2%, then make your own product review website.



yeah? so why did they review 1200p up until now without the slightest problem? yeah, they actually did it, dont you believe that they tested 1200p? they did! why even start doing that when 30% of users had 1080p? who knows? i dont. cant understand at all this sudden change of heart!

next week they flip flop more and start testing 2520x1080 monitors..

as i said earlier, tpu gave the users a chance to learn there are even 1200p monitors. now that they left it out of testing, no wonder even more people will look for 1080p, because there is nobody left in this world who would tell the bfu there is another resolution! tpu were a leader, now they are a simple follower. no more teaching users about alternatives.


----------



## rzepa10 (Jun 23, 2013)

just calm down... it's not a conspiracy theory


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2013)

thats kinda cool, but the theme somehow reminds me of asus theme


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2013)

haswrong said:


> yeah? so why did they review 1200p up until now without the slightest problem? yeah, they actually did it, dont you believe that they tested 1200p? they did! why even start doing that when 30% of users had 1080p? who knows? i dont. cant understand at all this sudden change of heart!
> 
> next week they flip flop more and start testing 2520x1080 monitors..
> 
> as i said earlier, tpu gave the users a chance to learn there are even 1200p monitors. now that they left it out of testing, no wonder even more people will look for 1080p, because there is nobody left in this world who would tell the bfu there is another resolution! tpu were a leader, now they are a simple follower. no more teaching users about alternatives.



Do us all a favor and drop this and move on. Start doing your own reviews so others can second guess your every move.
EDIT: You have made your concerns known. No need to continue derailing this thread.


----------



## Recus (Jun 24, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I know one particular fella that will love this card
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6zH7tdatQUA/SXofhjIvg_I/AAAAAAAAEHI/4UVb03C01EY/s400/achmed1.jpg



Trying to look smart, Wire Knight?


----------



## roki977 (Jun 24, 2013)

One of the best GPU coolers ever, this one. Even 100% is not too loud and keeps GPU under 60c. At stock is extremely quiet, like DC2 but it is bit more warm than DC2, but DC2 cant keep up when fans start to spin fast. TF has more potential. 1300mhz is not the big deal for one i have in my rig.
GTX 670 at max OC clocks, 1250/7200 is fast as stock gtx770 or just bit slower but gtx770 walks away when overclocked but not more than 10-15%. There is no real rason to upgrade esc if 670 is DC2 or PE or something like that with good coolers and costum PCB.


----------



## drdeathhand (Jun 28, 2013)

*question about Twin Frozr IV cooler*

Hellowww Wizard,

Quick question that I havent seen answered anywhere.

In almost every new add for the GTX 770 and 780 gaming they call the cooler
Twin Frozr IV Advanced.

The question burning in my mind is :  Is there a difference between the Twin Frozr IV
fan on for example a GTX Lightning 680 or 670 Power Edition ???

Yes we all know the colors are different but I am just wondering if they only changed
the name of the Twin Frozr IV cooler and added Advanced to the name OR if they
did something else, like with the Fan Design or something else maby.

Anyways hope you or someone else can answer this one!

GReetings from DrDeathhand


----------



## ClaytonB (Jul 24, 2013)

This was a great review. I bought this card based on your review. I intend to game at 2560x1440 eventually.


----------



## Idzem (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello guys! I'm now have to choose between two cards, GTX 770 4 Gb and Radeon hd 7970 Ghz edition 3 Gb. Wnich one I should buy, what are your advices?


----------



## maukkae (Jun 19, 2014)

TF is such a great cooler. MSI GTX 770 sounds super smooth even when gaming. Better than DC2. Too bad the idle fan speed is ~1080-1110 rpm and clearly audible even from inside the case in an otherwise silent system. I haven't found a way to mod the bios to allow for lower fan speed at idle.


----------



## apertotes (Jun 19, 2014)

maukkae said:


> TF is such a great cooler. MSI GTX 770 sounds super smooth even when gaming. Better than DC2. Too bad the idle fan speed is ~1080-1110 rpm and clearly audible even from inside the case in an otherwise silent system. I haven't found a way to mod the bios to allow for lower fan speed at idle.



Did you install MSI applications? There is one that lets you set the card in three different modes, and one of them is silent, that sets the fans to about 700 rpm. I can't hear a thing.


----------



## maukkae (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, it has no effect on the minimum fan speed. Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/5VH1SnD.png


----------

